# تعالوا نعيش أيام الصوم وإحنا بنتأمل فى شخصية أم النور _ بمناسبة صوم السيدة العذراء



## ABOTARBO (29 يوليو 2011)

*سلام ونعمه ........*

*هنبتدى بنعمة المسيح عدة تأملات وموضوعات روحية 
هنتكلم فيها عن كُلية الطهر *






* أم النور العذراء مريم والدة الاله










ودة هيبقى تحت إشراف الخادمة المباركة **

ماما هابى 

بنصلى يكون الموضوع والتأملات سبب بركة ليكم **


ملحوظة
التأملات اللى مش مكتوب تحتها مصدر يبقى منقولة للأمانة






ونسيت أقولكم

كل سنة وأنت طيبين ومع الرب يسوع دايما فرحانين
وببركة وصلوات العذراء مريم دايماً مباركين
آميــــــــــن 
*​


----------



## النهيسى (29 يوليو 2011)

متابع يا غالى

كل سنه وأنتم طيبين






​​​​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 يوليو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> متابع يا غالى
> 
> كل سنه وأنتم طيبين
> 
> ...


كل سنة وحضرتك طيب يا استاذنا
ميرسى للمرور ومنتظرين مشاركاتكم المتميزة


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 يوليو 2011)

*الصوم وتكريم العذراء مريم*

*
**الصوم وتكريم العذراء مريم*

​*الأنبا ديمترويوس أسقف ملوي*

​*



*


*صوم السيدة العذراء هذا صامه آبائنا الرسل أنفسهم لما رجع توما الرسول من التبشير فى الهند، فقد سألهم عن السيدة العذراء، قالوا له إنها قد ماتت.  فقال لهم "أريد أن أرى أين دفنتموها!" *
* وعندما ذهبوا إلى القبر لم يجدوا الجسد المبارك. فإبتدأ يحكى لهم أنه رأى الجسد صاعدا... *

* فصاموا 15 يوماً من أول مسرى حتى 15 مسري، فأصبح عيد للعذراء يوم 16 مسرى من التقويم القبطي..*

* +  فمن لا يعجبه موضوع الصيام هو الخاسر لبركة الصوم..  نحن لا نصوم لهم، ولكننا نطلب شفاعتهم أثناء الصوم.*​*

منقول مع الأختصار

*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 يوليو 2011)

*الثيؤتوكوس والدة الإله _ أمومة القديسة مريم فى الكتاب المقدس*

*الثيؤتوكوس 
والدة الإله

أمومة القديسة مريم فى الكتاب المقدس






يشهد الكتاب المقدس لأمومة القديسة مريم الله , إذ نراها فى الكتاب المقدس تلقب أبنها بـــــ " الله " (يو 20 : 28) ,فتكون هى " أم الله "

+ وفى البشارة يتحدث الملاك غبريال عن الطفل الذى تحبل به أنه ابن العلى و " القدوس " و " ابن الله " .

وعندما دخلت القديسة مريم بيت نسيبتها اليصابات وسلمت عليها , ركض الجنين فى أحشائها بإبتهاج ( لو 1: 41,44) , وامتلأت اليصابات من الروح القدس الذى وهبها ادراك سر التجسد الالهى .
فنرى اليصابات السيدة التى بلغت سن الشيخوخة , زوجة الكاهن والحاملة فى أحشائها نبى عظيم تتصاغر جداً أمام هذه الفتاة اليتيمة الفقيرة صغيرة السن , إذ تكشفت فيها أنها أم ربها , فقالت " من أين لى هذا أن تأتى أم ربى إلى ؟ " (لو 1: 43).

هكذا بينما كان العالم كله يجهل كل شئ عن البشارة للقديسة مريم اذ بالقديسة أليصابات تعلن أمومة مريم لربها , رغم عدم وجود أى علامة ظاهرة لهذا الحدث الإلهى .

+ والأمر المدهش أن هذه الأحداث العجيبة ( ركوض الجنين بابنتهاج وإمتلاء اليصابات لسلام مريم , وكأن ابن الله الساكن فى أحشاء القديسة مريم قد تكلم بنفسه على فم أمه , وعمل خلال تصرفاتها.

عن كتاب 
القديسة مريم
فى المفهوم الأرثوذكسى

للقمص تادرس يعقوب ملطى
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 يوليو 2011)

*العذراء مريم الممتلئة نعمة :*

*العذراء مريم الممتلئة نعمة :






العذراء مريم كانت الإنسانة العميقة فى داخلها , ليس فى طفولتها فقط ولكن فى صباها أيضاً , يقول عنها الكتاب :
" أنها كانت تحفظ هذه الأمور متفكرة بها فى قلبها ". صبية فى نحو 13 أو 14 سنة يكون عندها هذا الإدراك , تكون متميزة بالصمت والتأمل والتفكير وتدخل إلى داخل نفسها , لو إنسانة غيرها وفى سنها كانت " تتنطط " أما هذه المناظر الجميلة العظيمة , ملاك من السماء يحييها بتحية , لم يحيى بها رئيس كهنة " سلام لك أيتها الممتلئة نعمة " ممتلئة ,
ماذا تعنى هذه الكلمة , ممتلئة يعنى مشحونة نعمة , وذلك قبل أن يحل المسيح فيها , وهذا هو الذى أهلها أن يختارها الله لهذه المهمة , كانت ممتلئة نعمة , مثلالوعاء الممتلئ , أنت ممتلئة تقوى , ممتلئة فضيلة , ومع ذلك تقول أنا أمة الرب , وبعد ما شرح لها الملاك أن هذا الحمل الإلهى لا يتعارض مع إحتفاظها ببكارتها وبتوليتها الدائمة , 

تقول " تعظم نفسى الرب وتبتهج روحى بالله مخلصى لأنه نظر إلى إتضاع أمته " 

كلمة تواضع هنا يا أولادنا ليس بمعنى أن القديسة مريم تمدح نفسها أنها متصفة بالتواضع , لا .. 

هنا التواضع بمعنى الوضاعة , أنا وضيعة , أنا حقيرة , الله نظر الى حقارتى , ليس تواضع بمعنى فضيلة التواضع , ولو أن فعلاً التواضع بمعناه الحقيقى أن الإنسان ينكر نفسه على حقيقتها , ما هو التواضع ؟

التواضع من وضع , أى لايعطى الإنسان حجماً لنفسه أكبر من حجمه الحقيقى هذا هو التواضع , لكن مع هذا مريم العذراء لا تقول كلمة تواضع بهذا المعنى , لا .. هنا تواضع بمعنى نظر الى حقارتى , الوضاعة يعنى الدونية , من أنا ؟ من أنا ؟ ليحدث هذا كله ؟ .

الشئ المدهش حقاً أن صبية , فى سن 13 أو 14 سنة , لو حدث هذالإنسانة كبيرة فى الفضيلة أو كبيرة فى السن , كما قلنا مثل القديسين والقديسات , إنما صبية فى هذا السن الصغير , تشعر بهذا وتشهد السماء عنها ,
 هذه ليست شهادة قليلة , الملاك يقول لها " سلام لك أيتها الممتلئة نعمة , مشحونة , مملوءة من طفولتها طهارة , ونقاء , وعبادة , وممارسة الإتضاع , وممارسة الفضيلة , لم يخدش ذهنها شئ من النجاسة أو شئ من الشر أياكان , شحنت , هذا التعبير نستخدمه فى الكهرباء , مشحونة , العذراء مشحونة نعمة , ما معنى مشحونة نعمة ؟

الكتاب المقدس يقول " دعوا الروحيملأكم " , دعوا الروح , أى لا تعطله , ممكن الروح يملأك لكن أنت لا تعطله , سلم حياتك , هذا التسليم والتعامل والتلامس والتماس مع القوة الإلهية يعمل فيك .

يتبع...


عن كتاب :

السطحية والعمق مع التطبيق
على حياة العذراء 

للمتنيح 
الأنبا غريغوريوس
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 يوليو 2011)

*






سيدتنا العذراء كانت هذه الإنسانة العميقة منذ طفولتها المبكرة , صدقونى أنا أستعجب جداً جداً عندما أتأمل فى العذراء فى هذه السن المبكرة عندها هذا العقل , وهذه الحكمة كلها والهدوء كله , حياتها كلها , وهنا فى مصر وما أرأته وما تحملته , ثم مأساة صلب المسيح , ما هو تصرف العذراء , لم ينسب إليها أى تصرف أو كلمة , لم تشتم أحداً ولم تصنع شيئاً , ولم تحكم على أحد , ولا قالت أى كلمة ,كانت تحت الصليب وترى الآلام كلها , وتتألم , لايوجدأحد تألم مثل آلامها , ومع ذلك لم تتصرف أى تصرف يحسب ضدها , كل تصرفاتها الحكيمة العاقلة النادرة لأنها إنسانة من الطفولة رببت نفسها , رببت نفسها على أنها تهتم بالأعماق , بالجوهر لا بالمظهر ولا بالسطوح , فالسيدة العذراء تقف أمامنا ونحن فى هذه المناسبة الكريمة صوم العذراء , مثلاً وقدوة ونموذجاً للحياة الهادئة ,والحياة العميقة والتقوى الصادقة غير المخادعة , هذه الإنسانة الهادئة , العلاقة العميقة بينها وبين سيدها .

إنظروا , تأملوا العذراء فى حياتها , تجدون العمق , التقوى , المحتوى الباطنى , الإمتلاء بالفضيلة والنعمة " نساء كثيرات نلن فضلاً أما أنتِ ففقتِ عليهن جميعاً ".

سموت يا بتولة فى العذارى ... على كل الآلام علا وفقت
خلقت درة لا عيب فيها ... كأنك مثل ما شئت خلقت

+ العذراء تقف أمامنا نموةذجاً للحياة الطاهرة النقية , عذراء العذارى , طاهرة الطاهرات , صاحبة الديانة العميقة ,
 الديانة الصادقة , الروحانية الصادقة غير الغاشة.




عن كتاب :

السطحية والعمق مع التطبيق
على حياة العذراء 

للمتنيح 
الأنبا غريغوريوس
*​


----------



## happy angel (29 يوليو 2011)

*القاب العدرا


- من حيث سكنى الله في العدرافي التجسد، تسميها الكنيسة بالسماء الثانية، و تشبهها بخيمة الاجتماع أو قبة موسى



2- من حيث سكنى الله فيها تسميها الكنيسة "مدينة الله" أو صهيون كما قيل في المزمور "صهيون الأم تقول أن إنساناً وإنساناً صار فيها. 



وهو العلي الذي أسسها إلى الأبد" "أعمال مجيدة قد قيلت عنك يا مدينة الله" (مز 87) 


3- ولم كان المسيح قد شبه نفسه بالمن باعتباره الخبز الحي النازل من السماء (يو 6: 58)، لذلك فالكنيسة تلقبها بقسط المن



4- من حيث بتوليتها تلقبها بعصا هارون التي أفرخت (عدد 17)



5- وقد شبهت العدرابالمنارة الذهبية (خر 25: 31-40) لأنها تحمل المسيح الذي هو النور الحقيقي



6- نظراً لعلو مكانتها لقبها أشعياء النبي بلقب "سحابة" أثناء مجيئها إلى مصر (أش 19: 1)



7- شبهت أيضاً بتابوت العهد (خر 25: 10-22)، الذي هو مغشى بالذهب من الداخل ومن الخارج رمزاً لنقاوة العدراوعلو قيمتها. ولأنه من خشب السنط الذي لا يسوس رمزاً أيضاً لطهارة العذراء. ولأن في هذا التابوت المن الذي يرمز للمسيح الخبز الحي النازل من السماء (يو 6: 58)، ولوحا الشريعة اللذان يرمزان إليه باعتباره كلمة الله (يو 1:1)



8- شبهت العدراأيضاً بسلم يعقوب التي كانت منصوبة على الأرض، وواصلة إلى السماء. والعذراء أيضاً كانت تمثل هذه الصلة بين السماء والأرض، في ميلاد المسيح. فكانت هي الأرض التي حلت فيها السماء، أو كانت وهي على الأرض تحمل السماء داخلها



9- والعليقة التي رآها موسى والنار تشتعل فيها دون أن تحترق (خر 3)، ترمز إلى السيدة العدرا التي حل فيها الروح القدس بنار اللاهوت دون أن تحترق 



10- الحمامة الحسنة لبساطتها، كما تشبه حمامة نوح التي حملت إليه بشرى الخلاص ورجوع الحياة إلى الأرض (تك 8 :10، 11)*​


----------



## happy angel (29 يوليو 2011)

*فضائل فى حياة السيدة العذراء 
الانبا موسي 

َبنت السيدة العذراء حياتها على فضائل أساسية وبدونها صعب أن يخلص الإنسان، أو أن يكون له حياة أبدية، أو يقتنى المسيح فى أحشائه كما اقتنته السيدة العذراء فى أحشائها، وهذه الفضائل الأربعة هى:

1- فضيلة النعمة.
2- فضيلة الحوار.
3- فضيلة الاتضاع. 
4- فضيلة التسليم. 

1- فضيلة النعمة :
قال لها الملاك: "سلام لك أيتها الممتلئة نعمة" كلمة (نعمة = خاريس).. أصل الكلمة يقصد "فعل الروح القدس".. فعندما يملأ روح الله الإنسان يملأه من النعمة.
ما معنى يملأه نعمة؟
أى يفعل فيه فعلاً إلهياً مقدساً ومكرساً ومدشناً هذا الإنسان، فيصبح هذا الإنسان مكان وهيكل لسكنى الروح القدس.

"أما تعلمون أنكم هيكل الله وروح الله يسكن فيكم" إذن النعمة هى عمل الروح القدس.. فالعذراء وهى طفلة فى الهيكل.. فتحت قلبها لعمل الروح القدس، لذا كان طبيعياً أن يحل فيها الروح القدس.

وهنا أريد أن أسألكم أحبائى الشباب ما مدى شبعى بوسائط النعمة؟

فالسيدة العذراء: فى الهيكل إما أن تصلى أو تقرأ.. أو تخدم الذبيحة بطريقة ما، هذه الثلاث وسائط التى تملأنا نعمة. نصلى كثير.. نقرأ الإنجيل كثير.. نتحد بذبيحة الأفخارستيا، هذه هى النعمة وسكنى الروح القدس والمصاحبة الربانية للإنسان.

ألا يقال أنه: "يوجد صديق ألزق من الأخ" المسيح يحب أن يكون صديق لنا وساكن بداخلنا، والمسيح لا يسكن بداخلنا إلا بعد أن يملأنا بالنعمة أولاً.. ألم يسكن داخل العذراء بعد أن ملأها نعمة.

وهكذا فأنت عندما تصلى تتغذى، لأن الصلاة تماماً كالحبل السرى للجنين فى بطن أمه، لولا هذا الحبل السرى يموت الجنين.. وأيضاً يوجد بيننا وبين الله حبل سرى.

فالله يسكب دمه الإلهى ويسكب نعمته فى أحشائنا، الله يعمل فينا من خلال نسمة الحياة التى هى الصلاة، فالصلاة هى الأكسجين أو الغذاء.

يقول الكتاب: "ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان.. بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله".

إذن الذى لا يقرأ الكتاب المقدس يجوع... ومن يجوع يموت... الخبز للجسد كالكتاب المقدس للنفس، ومثلما الخبز يشبع الجسد وأساسى لحياته، كذلك الكتاب المقدس أساسى لشبع النفس.

فى الصلاة نشبع بالسمائيات، وفى الكتاب المقدس نشبع بكلمة الله "وجد كلامك فأكلته فكان كلامك كالشهد فى فمى".

ونتغذى أيضاً من خلال الأسرار المقدسة "لأن من يأكل جسدى ويشرب دمى يثبت فىّ وأنا فيه" الصلاة خبز والكتاب خبز والتناول خبز.
والإنسان يشبع من خلال هذه الثلاثة أنواع من الخبز الروحانى. 

2- فضيلة الحوار :
لم يكن هناك تعامل مع الله على أنه ساكن بالسموات، ونحن هنا على الأرض وبيننا وبين الله مسافة كبيرة، ولكن السيدة العذراء أحست أن الله أباها، وبدأت تقيم حواراً معه، فحتى عند بشارة الملاك لها بأنها ستحبل وتلد أبناً كانت تستطيع أن تصمت على الأقل خوفاً ورهبة، ولكنها بدأت تسأل: "كيف يكون لى هذا؟" وكان رد الملاك لها محاولاً أن يوضح لها ويفسر ذلك... "الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلى تظللك..." وكان سؤال العذراء استفسارى فى حوار بنوى، وليس حوار فيه روح الشك، فالعذراء كان بينها وبين الله دالة، ما أحلى أن تكون موجودة بينك وبين ربنا يسوع هذه الدالة البنوية.

نحن لا نريد أن نتكلم والله يسمع فقط، ولكن الله أيضاً يتكلم وأنت تسمع "تكلم يارب فإن عبدك سامع" بيننا وبين ربنا حوار.. مناجاة.. محادثة.

ولنتأمل يا أحبائى فى قصة السامرية.. 8 مرات يسألها الرب يسوع وتجيبه هى، وتسأله السامرية ويجيبها رب المجد... فالله لا يسكن فى الأعالى ويتركنا، ولكن هو يريدنا أن نتحدث معه دائماً وأن نسمعه "هلم نتحاجج يقول الرب" نريد أن نتعلم الحوار مع الله، وداود يقول إنى أسمع ما يتكلم به الرب الإله. 

3- فضيلة التواضع :
عندما أعلن لها الملاك أنها ستكون أم لله كان ردها "هوذا أنا آمة الرب" آمة.. عبدة.. خادمة.. تواضع لا مثيل له من السيدة العذراء، تواضع حقيقى.. نعم فأنت تضع فى يا رب وتعطينى من محبتك، ولكن ما أنا إلا خادمة.. هل عندنا هذا التواضع الذى يحول الأم إلى آمة؟ كلما أنكسر الإنسان أمام الله كلما أنتصر على التجارب، فالانكسار أمام الله، هو طريق الانتصار، من يتواضع يرفعه الله "أنزل الأعزاء عن الكراسى ورفع المتواضعين".

وكانت السيدة العذراء كلها وداعة، وكلها تواضع، فهى سمة ظاهرة جداً فى حياة السيدة العذراء. 

4- فضيلة التسليم :
كانت هذه الفضيلة عجيبة ومؤثرة "ليكن لى كقولك"، تسبب لكِ متاعبِ.. يشك فيك يوسف.. لتكن مشيئتك يا رب، ربنا تدخل وأفهم يوسف.

ولكن أين كانت الولادة؟ لا بيت ولا فندق ولا حتى غرفة حقيرة.. إنه مزود حيوانات.. لتكن مشيئتك يارب، وها هم المجوس فى زيارة المولود، يقدم المجوس ذهباً ولباناً ومراً.. إذن لماذا الألم يارب؟ إنها رحلة صليب.. لتكن مشيئتك يارب، ويأتى سمعان ويقول: "أنه وضع لقيام وسقوط كثيرين فى إسرائيل ولعلامة تقاوم" لتكن مشيئتك يارب إنه كنز العذراء، وحتى عند تعذيب اليهود له، وعند صعوده على الصليب.. 

كان التسليم عجيباً "أما العالم فيفرح لقبوله الخلاص وأما أحشائى فتلتهب عند نظرى إلى صلبوتك، الذى أنت صابر عليه من أجل الكل يا أبنى وإلهى".

هل سألته لمن تتركنى؟ من ينساها... إنه تسليم فى كل مراحل الحياة.. لتكن مشيئتك.

هل نحن نفعل ذلك أن نقول: "ليكن لى كقولى" تأملوا فى هذه العبارة "لست تفهم الآن ماذا اصنع ولكن ستفهم فيما بعد". 

يا أحبائى .... أمام السيدة العذراء نذوب حباً وخجلاً من أنفسنا، ونشعر بالنورانية الحلوة التى تشع من وجهها، وننظر إلى سيرتها العطرة فنتمثل بإيمانها. السيدة العذراء كانت ممتلئة نعمة.. تحاور الله فى دالة متواضعة، تسلم حياتها لله كل الأيام. *​


----------



## اني بل (30 يوليو 2011)

موضوع مميز كثثير


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 يوليو 2011)

اني بل قال:


> موضوع مميز كثثير


ميرسى تاسونى لمروركم ومشاركتم الطيبة
كل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 يوليو 2011)

*عذراء مخطوبة لرجل




.. أُرسل جبرائيل الملاك من الله إلى مدينة من الجليل اسمها ناصرة، إلى عذراء مخطوبة لرجل من بيت داود اسمه يوسف. واسم العذراء مريم ( لو 1: 26 ، 27)

كانت مريم «عذراء مخطوبة». فقد كان يجب أن يولد المسيح من عذراء لم تعرف رجلاً تتميمًا لنبوة إشعياء7: 14، ولقد رأى الله أن تكون الفتاة مخطوبة، لرجل يحميها من أقاويل الناس وألسنتهم، ويمدّها بالمساعدة والحماية اللازمتين لها كامرأة ضعيفة، وقت احتياجها للمساعدة أو الحماية.

دخل الملاك جبرائيل إلى العذراء مريم، وقال لها: «سلامٌ لكِ أيتها المُنعم عليها. الرب معك. مباركةٌ أنتِ في النساء».. هي حقًا «مُنعم عليها» وهي «مباركة» لأن الله قد اختصها بنعمة لا يشاركها فيها سواها، وهي أن تكون والدة الرب يسوع، ومنها يأتي المسيح المنتظر، مخلص العالم.

ولما اضطربت من كلامه قال لها: «لا تخافي يا مريم، لأنك قد وجدتِ نعمة عند الله» ثم جاء الإعلان العجيب: «ها أنتِ ستحبلين وتلدين ابنًا وتسمينه يسوع. هذا يكون عظيمًا، وابن العلي يُدعى، ويعطيه الرب الإله كرسي داود أبيه، ويملك على بيت يعقوب إلى الأبد، ولا يكون لمُلكه نهاية».

ومريم عندما سمعت كلام الملاك لم تضحك في باطنها ضحك عدم الإيمان، كما فعلت سارة امرأة إبراهيم قديمًا، ولا هي طلبت آية كما فعل زكريا أبو يوحنا المعمدان، إذ قال: «كيف أعلم هذا، لأني أنا شيخ وامرأتي متقدمة في أيامها؟». بل إنها طلبت إيضاحًا، وسألت عن أسلوب إتمام هذا الأمر، فأجابها الملاك إجابة مثلثة.

أولاً: حدثها عن مصدر الطفل وحقيقته؛ إذ قال لها: «الروح القدس يحل عليكِ» ليكوِّن الطفل في بطنك، «وقوة العلي تظللك» طوال فترة الحَبَل، حفظًا للأم والمولود المقدس من أي اتصال بالدنس. «فلذلك أيضًا القدوس المولود منكِ يُدعى ابن الله».

ثانيًا: وليزيد إيمانها أشار إلى قريبتها أليصابات، فهي «أيضًا حُبلى بابن في شيخوختها، وهذا هو الشهر السادس لتلك المدعوّة عاقرًا».

ثالثًا: أشار إلى هذا المبدأ الهام الذي يجب أن يتقرر عندما نتناول أمورًا إلهية «ليس شيء غير ممكن لدى الله». وهذا المبدأ يُعتبر توبيخًا للكبرياء الإنسانية وجهل عدم الإيمان. كما أنه في نفس الوقت تشجيع للإيمان الضعيف، فيمكن للإيمان دائمًا أن يستريح إذا أسند رأسه على وسادة قدرة الله غير المحدودة.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 يوليو 2011)

*حواؤنــــــــــا الجـــــــديدة*

*حواؤنــــــــــا الجـــــــديدة 






حواء جديدة :

إعتادت الكنيسة أن تلقب القديسة مريم " أم جميع الأحياء " و " أم الحياة الجديدة " و " حواء الثانية " . فإن كانت حواء قد فقدت المعنى اللائق بأسمها كأم كل حى ( تك 3 : 20) , إذ خلال عصيانها جلبت على أولادها الموت عوض الحياة وصارت " أم كل ميت " , فإن ابنتها القديسة مريم قد احتلت مركزها خلال ايمانها وطاعتها واتضاعها , وهكذا صارت بالروح القدس أم " الحياة " , تقدم لأبناء آدم " شجرة الحياة " ليأكلوا ويحيوا الى الأبد.

هذا وقد صارت القديسة مريم خلال سر التجسد أما لا للرأس فقط بل و لأعضاء جسده السرى أيضاً كقول القديس أغسطينوس , وهكذا تقبلت أمومة جامعة ( للكنيسة ).
خلال هذا المفهوم يتطلع الآباء القديسون الى أحشاء البتول كحجال العرس , فيه التقى العريس السماوى بعروسه أى الكنيسة الجامعة , متحداً بها . ففى هذه الأحشاء قبلنا السيد المسيح إبنها عريساً لنا وأخاً بكراً , فقبلناها أماً له ولنا .

فيما يلى مقتطفات من أقوال الآباء عن اتحادنا بالعريس ابنها داخل أحشائها , فصارت أما لنا :

+ ارتبط الكلمة بالجسد ,
تزوج الكلمة بالجسد ,
وصارت أحشاؤك حجال هذه الزيجة السامية .
أنى أكرر أن أحشائك هى حجال هذه الزيجة العلوية التى للكلمة مع الجسد , حيث " يخرج العريس من خدره " ... 
(القديس أغسطينوس)

+ أعد الله الآب لله الابن عرساً ,
فحين كان فى أحشاء البتول اتحد مع الناسوت,
حيث أراد الله الكائن قبل كل الدهور أن يصير فى أواخر الدهور انساناً .. 

هكذا ضم الكنيسة المقدسة الى نفسه خلال سر التجسد ...
والآن فإن أحشاء العذراء الأم صارت خدر هذا العريس , اذ يقول المرتل " جعل فى الشمس مظلته , مثل العريس الخارج من خدره " (مز 68 : 6).
فقد كان بالحقيقة خارجاً كالعريس من خدره موحداً الكنيسة الى نفسه , خرج الإله المتجسد من رحم العذراء دائم البتولية .

(البابا غريغوريوس (الكبير)

هذه العلاقة التى قامت بين حواء الجديدة وكل المؤمنين خلال التجسد قد اعلنت رسمياً بواسطة آدم الثانى وهو على الصليب , إذ قال لحواء الجديدة : " يا إمرأة , هوذا ابنك " , وقال لمؤمنيه : " يا يوحنا , هوذا أمك " .
خلال الصليب تقبلنا حواءنا الجديدة من يدى الله ! فى هذا يقول العلامة ترتليان : " الله يعلم أنه ليس حسن للرجل أن يكون وحده , هو يغلم أنه جيد للرجل أن تكون له امرأة , ألا وهى مريم وبعد ذلك الكنيسة ".

لقد تقبلنا القديسة مريم حواءنا الجديدة فنقول لإلهنا مع آدم " المرأة التى أعطيتنى معينة لى , حوا الجديدة , أعطتنى , لأكل من شجرة الحياة , أى من صليب إبنها ".
*​
 *عن كتاب *
* القديسة مريم*
* فى المفهوم الأرثوذكسى*

* للقمص تادرس يعقوب ملطى*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 يوليو 2011)

*تسبحة العذراء مريم






فقالت مريم: تعظم نفسي الرب، وتبتهج روحي بالله مخلصي، لأنه نظر إلى اتضاع أَمَتِهِ. فهوذا منذ الآن جميع الأجيال تطوبني ( لو 1: 46 - 48)

لقد قبلت المطوّبة مريم بإيمانها، وتصديقها البسيط، تشريف السماء لها. وأعلنت استعدادها ليعمل الله بها كما يريد. فقالت للملاك: «هوذا أنا أمَة الرب. ليكن لي كقولك» ( لو 1: 38 ). لقد أنعم الله على المطوّبة مريم، وهي آمنت. وهكذا دائمًا عطايا الله للإنسان: إنها مقدمة بالنعمة من جانب الله، وتُقبل بالإيمان من جانب الإنسان.

وما أجمل أن تتميز تلك الفتاة الطوباوية بروح التسبيح والشكر. أ لم تُميّز تلك الروح عينها داود في العهد القديم، وبولس في العهد الجديد؟ فأنت نادرًا ما تقرأ كتاباتهما، إلا وتسمع نغمة الحمد والشكر والتسبيح لله!

 هكذا هنا نسمع من فم المطوَّبة الحمد لله على نعمته عليها شخصيًا، أن يأتي منها النسل الموعود. كما لم تنسَ أن تُشيد بأمانة الرب لوعوده القديمة ... قالت المطوّبة مريم:

«تعظم نفسي الرب، وتبتهج روحي بالله مخلصي». ومع أنها أم المخلِّص بحسب الجسد، لكنها تغنت بالله مخلصها، معترفة أنها هي شخصيًا بحاجة إلى خلاصه.

«لأنه نظر إلى اتضاع أمته». ورغم الامتياز الذي أعطاه الله لها، فإنها لا تنسى أصلها، فتتحدث عن اتضاعها. والاتضاع والوداعة هما اللذان يقدّرهما الله، أكثر من أي شيء آخر ( 1بط 3: 4 ).

 قال أحدهم إن مسيحية الإنسان تُقدّر بمقدار وداعته وتواضعه. ليس الكل أغنياء، ليس الكل متعلمين، وليس الكل أصحاب مواهب. لكن كل أولاد الله يجب أن يتسربلوا بالتواضع.

«لأن القدير صنع بي عظائم». أ ليس حَبَل عذراء لم تعرف رجلاً هو إحدى العظائم؟
 ثم أن يأتي منها المسيح مخلص العالم، أ ليس هو أيضًا من ضمن العظائم؟

«ورحمته إلى جيل الأجيال للذين يتقونه». لقد كان لها خبرة بسابق معاملات الله مع شعبه. 
وكم هو جميل أن ندرس التاريخ المقدس، سواء تاريخ الشعوب أو الأفراد، لنخرج بالدرس والعِبرة. تُرى ما هي العبرة التي خرجت بها المطوّبة مريم؟
 لقد أدركت أن التقوى، وهي شيء داخلي لا يراه البشر، يقدّرها الله جدًا.

copy
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 يوليو 2011)

*أليصابات وتطويبها للعذراء





وامتلأت أليصابات من الروح القدس... وقالت: مباركةٌ أنتِ في النساء ومباركةٌ هي ثمرة بطنِكِ!... فطوبى للتي آمنت أن يتم ما قيل لها من قِبَل الرب ( لو 1: 41 -45)
لقد نالت العذراء مريم من أليصابات تطويبًا مثلثًا:

فأولاً: بمجرد أن دخلت مريم إلى بيت زكريا الكاهن، وسمعت أليصابات سلامها، حتى صرخت بصوتٍ عظيم وقالت: «مباركة أنتِِ في النساء». وكم أنعشت هذه العبارة نفس مريم وهي تستمع إلى العبارة ذاتها للمرة الثانية، فإنها هي نفسها التي كان جبرائيل الملاك قد قالها لها بمجرد أن ظهر لها في زيارته لها.

ثانيًا: «مباركةٌ هي ثمرة بطنك! فمن أين لي هذا أن تأتي أم ربي إليَّ؟». لاحظ أنه وهو ما زال جنينًا تدعوه أليصابات ربها.

ثالثًا: «فطوبى للتي آمنت أن يتم ما قيل له مِن قِبَل الرب». لقد عرفت أليصابات أن ما حدث لرجلها من عدم قدرة على النطق كان سببه عدم إيمانه. والآن بالمقابلة مع ذلك تقول أليصابات لمريم الوديعة والبسيطة «طوبى للتي آمنت». نعم إن كان عدم إيمان زكريا قد توبّخ من السماء، فها أليصابات الممتلئة من الروح القدس تمدح إيمان مريم، تلك التي ما ارتابت في وعد الله بل تقوَّت بالإيمان مُعطية مجدًا لله.

وكم نقرأ في أسفار العهد القديم من قصص رجال ونساء «مشهود لهم بالإيمان» و«بالإيمان .. نالوا مواعيد» (عب11). وبين هذا الجمهور المبارك نجد اسم المطوّبة مريم يلمع. فلا غرابة أن تصرخ أليصابات بصوت عظيم قائلة: «طوبى للتي آمنت».

والآن أخي العزيز، أ تعرف شيئًا عن هذا الإيمان الثمين؟ أ تعرف شيئًا عن إيمان مختاري الله ( تي 1: 1 )؟ قال الرسول إن الله اختار فقراء هذا العالم أغنياء في الإيمان ( يع 2: 5 ).
 ذلك أن الذهب الذي يلمع الآن، لن ينفع في العالم الآخر، أما الإيمان فسيلمع هناك وينفع.

وعندما تنتهي الحياة هنا، لتبدأ التي لا تنتهي، سيُقَدِّر الملايين، بعد فوات الأوان، قيمة الإيمان! عندئذ كم ستصبح لهذه العبارة التي قيلت قبل ميلاد المسيح: 
«طوبى للتي آمنت»، وقول الرب الذي قيل بعد قيامته من الأموات: «طوبى للذين آمنوا» ( يو 20: 29 ) رنينهما العالي وصداهما المرتفع.

عزيزي .. فقير جدًا كل مَنْ لا يمتلك الإيمان في الرب يسوع المسيح، ولو كان يمتلك ثروات الدنيا وكنوزها. فاطلب هذه العطية من الله، اطلبها الآن، ولا تكن غير مؤمن بل مؤمنًا.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 يوليو 2011)

*المطوّبة مريم






وباركهما سمعان، وقال لمريم أمه ... أنت أيضًا يجوز في نفسك سيف ( لو 2: 34 ، 35)
هي بصدق الأم المثالية لكل الأجناس ولكل الأجيال. وقصتها امتزج فيها الشرف والمجد، بالمُعاناة والألم. فمن بداية الحكاية، لما ظهر لها الملاك جبرائيل وبشّرها، يذكر لنا البشير لوقا أنها اضطربت من كلامه، وفكّرت ما عسى أن تكون هذه التحية. ولكن اضطرابها وأفكارها في ذلك اليوم، كانت فقط مقدِمة لاضطرابات وأفكار كثيرة لحقت بعد ذلك.

أً يمكن أن تنسى نظرات الشك والريب في أمرها من جميع عارفيها، وحتى خطيبها يوسف أراد تخليتها سرًا، لولا ظهور ملاك السماء له؟ 

ثم أ تنسى يوم حان موعد ولادة الطفل، إذ لم يكن لهما موضع في المنزل، فولدت الوليد العظيم في مكان للبهائم؟ ثم أ تنسى كيف اضطرت بعد الولادة أن تهرب بالصبي يسوع إلى مصر، إذ طلب هيرودس أن يقتله، فقاست في مصر قسوة الاغتراب بين قوم لا تعرفهم دون ذنب فعلت؟

ومرَّت الأعوام وخرج السيد العظيم للخدمة الجهارية، وطبقت شهرته الآفاق، والأم تترقب تحقيق وعد الملاك بالعرش والمُلك. لكنها أيضًا كانت تتابع الموقف العدائي المُلتهب الذي اتخذته أُمته منه. 
لقد سمعت عن احتقار الأمة له، وعدائها نحوه، ووعيدها ومؤامراتها، وقلب الأم يخفق إشفاقًا وترقبًا.

بالإجمال نقول: إنه لم تعرف أم غبطة نظير المطوّبة مريم، كما لم تُقاسِ أيضًا أم نظيرها من آلام ومُعاناة على مدى حياتها. فكم بالأحرى وهي عند الصليب؟ 

لعلها تذكَّرت أنه من أكثر من ثلاثين عامًا خَلت، وهي ما زالت في أيام شبابها عندما حملت على ذراعيها وليدها فخورة ومعتزة به، سمعت من سمعان البار كلامًا نبويًا غريبًا إذ قال: «ها إن هذا قد وُضع لسقوط وقيام كثيرين في إسرائيل»، ثم قال لها: «وأنتِ أيضًا يجوز في نفسك سيف» ( لو 2: 35 ). والأرجح أنها لم تفهم معنى كلماته وقتها. ولعلها تفكّرت كثيرًا في ما بعد، ما عسى أن تعنيه نبوته هذه. أما أخيرًا، عندما وقفت إلى جوار الصليب، فقد عرفت كل شيء.

وعندما استيقظ سيف رب الجنود على راعي إسرائيل ليضرب المسيح ( زك 13: 7 )، كان هناك في نفس الوقت سيف آخر يجتاز في أحشائها، وهي بجوار ذياك الصليب.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 أغسطس 2011)

*مريم أو بحر المر






وكانت واقفات عند صليب يسوع: أمه... ( يو 19: 25 )
من بين النساء الأربع اللائى كن عند الصليب كانت ثلاثة منهن باسم مريم. ويُقال إن مريم بالعبري هي كلمة من مقطعين: المقطع الأول بمعنى مُر، والمقطع الثاني "يم" بمعنى بحر. فمريم تعني، كما يرى البعض، "بحر المر". وهؤلاء المريمات كن يتجرعن المرار والعلقم في أفظع صوره، إلا أن المرار الذي كانت فيه أم يسوع كان أشد أنواع المرار، وذلك لأربعة أسباب:

أولاً: إنَّ أي أم ترجو أن ابنها هو الذي يواريها التراب. لكن أية كلمات تصف لنا حزن أم الرب وهي تنظر إلى ابنها يموت مُعلَّقاً على صليب! إن يسوع لم يكن مجرّدَ ابنٍ وفيّ، بل كان هو كمال الكمال في كل شيء. وتلك التي كانت تفخر بأنها أمه، كيف لا يخترق السيف أحشاءها ( لو 2: 35 ) وهي تراه يموت أمام عينيها؟

ثانياً: لقد كانت أمه، قبل أي شخص آخر، تعرف حقيقة أصله ومقدار عظمته، طبقاً لما قاله لها الملاك جبرائيل يوم أن بشّرها بولادته. أمّا الآن فلها أن تتساءَل بقلبها الكئيب، وهي تشاهد شمسه تغيب: أين تلك العظمة المُتنبَأ عنها؟ وأين ذلك العرش وذلك الملكوت؟ أ يكون الملاك قد خدعها؟ لقد زاد من قسوة الحزن على موت ابن بار، أنها كانت تحت وقع أمل ينهار، والجُرح عميق، والسيف بتّار!

ثالثاً: لكن حُزن قلبها المكلوم قد تضاعف لأنه كان يموت ميتةً كهذه. يموت مصلوباً على خشبة، أي يموت موت اللعنة، ويُحصَى مع أثمة. ويُعيَّر من القادة والعامة بأشنع العبارات في مسمعه ومسمعها أيضاً.

وأما رابعاً: فهي تراه يموت وتعجز عن مواساته!

إن المطوّبة مريم على مثال ابنها البار، هي أيضاً مُختبرة الحَزَن. ومع أنها كانت تُعاني هذا الشَجَن المُذيب، فمع هذا لا نراها في حُزن هستيري ولا في نوبات تشنّج: لا نقرأ عن لطماتها ولا عن صرخاتها، ولا نقرأ أنها كانت منهارة، بل كانت تعاني حزن روحها العميق في صمت!

ماذا لو كانت هربت لكي لا ترى هذا المنظر؟ ماذا لو سقطت مغشيّاً عليها؟ يقيناً كنا سنلتمس لها المعاذير والأسباب القوية. لكنها إذ رأت أنها لا تستطيع أن تخفف من آلامه، فإنها على الأقل لا تزيدها إذا رآها منهارة، لذا نقرأ أنها كانت واقفة!
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 أغسطس 2011)

*التشابه بين القديسة مريم والكنيسة :*







1- القديسة مريم والكنيسة كلاهما أم وعذراء فى نفس الوقت . كل منهما قد حملت بالروح القدس بغير زرع بشر , معطية ميلاداًً للأبن الذى بلا عيب . فالقديسة مريم هى أم الكلمة الإلهى ولدته حسبالجسد , والكنيسة أم أعضائه ولدتهم بالمعمودية ليشاركوه السيد المسيح حياته.

فى هذا يقول القديس أغسطينوس : " كما ولدت مريم ذاك الذى هو رأسكم , هكذا ولدتكم الكنيسة . 
لأن الكنيسة هى أيضاً أم وعذراء , أم فى أحشاء حبنا , وعذراء فى ايمانها غير المنثلم . هى أم لأمم كثيرة الذين يمثلون جسداً واحداً , وذلك على مثال العذراء مريم أم الكثيرين وفى نفس الوقت هى أم للواحد.

القديسة مريم عذراء حسب الجسد والروح , أما الكنيسة فيمكن دعوتها عذراء إذ لاتنحرف قط عن الإيمان بل تبقى أمينة على تعاليم السيد المسيح الى النهاية.

2 - تحمل الكنيسة ذات لقب القديسة مريم , أى " حواء الجديدة ".
فإن القديسة مريم قد ولدت " الابن المتجسد " واهب الحياة للمؤمنين , أما الكنيسة فهى أم المؤمنين الذين يتقبلون الحياة خلال اتحادهم بالرأس , الإله المتجسد.

3 - تشابه الكنيسة القديسة بكونها " أمه الرب " . فهى كأمه الرب المتضعة ترفض كل المجهودات البشرية الذاتية , وتصير علامة لنعمة الله الذى يطلبنا فى إتضاع طبيعتنا ليقودنا الى مجد ملكوته.

4 - دعى كل من القديسة مريم والكنيسة بــــ " المقدسة أو القديسة " .
يفسر القديس هيبوليتس التطويب الذى ذكره موسى " مباركة من الرب أرضه , تبقى له وتتبارك بندى السماء " (تث 33 : 13) كنبوة عن قداسة مريم , الأرض المباركة اذ تقبلت كلمة الله النازل كندى السماء .
يعود فيقرر انها نبوة تشير الى قداسة الكنيسة , قائلاً : " يمكن أن تقال عن الكنيسة , إذ تباركت بالرب , كأرض مباركة , كفردوس البركة . أما الندى فهو الرب , المخلص نفسه.

5- شفاعة القديسة هى نموذج لعمل الكنيسة , حيث يلتزم أعضاؤها المجاهدون والمنتصرون الأقتداء بالقديسة مريم , مصلين بغير إنقطاع من أجل تجديد العالم كله فى المسيح يسوع.


 *عن كتاب *
* القديسة مريم*
* فى المفهوم الأرثوذكسى*

* للقمص تادرس يعقوب ملطى*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 أغسطس 2011)

*كلام سمعان الرجل البار






وباركهما سمعان (أي بارك يوسف ومريم)، وقال لمريم أمه: ها إن هذا قد وُضع لسقوط وقيام كثيرين في إسرائيل، ولعلامة تُقاوم، وأنتِ أيضًا يجوز في نفسك سيفٌ ( لو 2: 34 ، 35)
لقد قاد الله خادمه وعبده سمعان ليُعِد مريم لِما كانت مزمعة أن تقاسيه في المستقبل القريب والبعيد من آلام. تفكّر في آلامها عندما عرفت بعزم هيرودس على قتل ابنها، وعند اضطرارها للهرب بابنها إلى مصر، وبقائها سنوات في ذلك المنفى الاختياري. ثم تفكر في آلامها وهي ترى ابنها محتقرًا ومخذولاً من الناس، مُضطهدًا ومكروهًا من أُمته. لكن مَنْ يقدر أن يقدّر آلام نفسها عندما وقفت عند الصليب، تشاهد ابنها يموت كما يموت السفهاء!

 ثم وهي ترى ذلك الجبين الذي كانت هي أول مَنْ طبعت عليه قُبلاتها، لكنه الآن دامٍ من وخزات الشوك. واليدان اللتان كانت هي أول مَنْ أمسكتهما لتخطو به خطواته الأولى، ها هما الآن مسمرتان على الصليب، مع قدميه اللتين لا تقويان على الحركة. ثم وهي تسمع بأذنيها الشامتين والشاتمين، فتجرحها تعييراتهم كما تجرحه. 

حقًا لم تُقاسِ أم كما قاست هي، وفيها تمت حرفيًا كلمات سمعان: «أنتِ أيضًا يجوز في نفسك سيفٌ».

ونحن لنا في هذا درسٌ هامٌ. فالارتباط بالمسيح في هذا العالم الشرير يأتي للنفس بالبركة وبالألم في آن. إن أعظم بركة للأبدية تحصل عليها من تعرُفك بالمسيح، لكنها أيضًا تهبك الآلام لهذه الحياة. 

والمسألة هي لأي عالم أنت تعيش؟ فإن كنت لا تريد سوى هذا العالم، فليس عليك أن تعرف المسيح، لكن تفكَّر أخي العزيز: ماذا بعد هذه الحياة القصيرة؟ كيف تمضي إلى هناك بدون الخلاص وبدون المخلّص؟!

ولقد رأى سمعان بعين النبوة، كيف سيقاوَم هذا الشخص المجيد من الشيطان، وكيف سيُحتقر من الناس.

 رأى أن البشر الذين لم يتفقوا طوال عمرهم على شيء، سيتفقون في عدائهم له. فهو في شخصه «حجر صدمة وصخرة عثرة» سيعثر به كثيرون. لكنه أيضًا سواء في شخصه أو عمله، سيكون واسطة إعلان أفكار من قلوب كثيرة، فيكشف بنوره حقائق الناس جميعًا: سيكشف في البعض حقيقة عدائهم نحو الله ونحو نعمته ونحو بره. كما سيكشف الخواء والجوع في الآخرين.

تُرى ماذا بالنسبة لك أيها القارئ العزيز. هل المسيح هو لسقوطك أم لقيامك؟

*​


----------



## The light of JC (8 أغسطس 2011)

الرب يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 أغسطس 2011)

The light of JC قال:


> الرب يباركك


*ميرسى أستاذى لمروركم ومشاركتم الطيبة
كل سنة وانتم طيبين*


----------

